# call me a jerk



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

I have this neighbor...been a pain from day one, now on 30+ years. I won't detail the relationship, it just is what it is.

Want to raise some hogs, have raised a few fare pigs in the past and one given me. 

I am in a position (up wind) to raise the hogs and send the neighbor a kiss if you get my drift (pun intended).

What's the best way to go about it? Got about 150'x 100' of woods to use that I would like to build a barn on someday so the hogs could help clear it out.

How many and is there a kind that is more disgusting than another, yet gives good meat? I'll butcher my own.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Jerk!!!!







Hey, you told me to....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Let us know how it works out. I have a neighbor like that.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey there Jerk!!! Is it going to make things better or escalate the relationship to a higher level?


----------



## fenix (Dec 19, 2014)

:umno:I would only suggest you raise pigs because you are interested in raising your on food or you actual like the animals. Not because you want to punish a bad neighbor.

The problem with asking us to tell you which breed of pigs is the most discussing is that we really like pigs and don't think of them as disgusting.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Have you considered the production of sauerkraut?


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

"HatfieldMcCoy likes this."

I thought this was comical.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Jerk!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!:happy2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think a specific breed would be more dirty than others, but the more confined they are, the worse it is for smell and stink. Just make sure you have a good place to hose them off before butchering.


----------



## HatfieldMcCoy (Dec 5, 2014)

As a three times Hatfield descendant & a McCoy descendant as well, I say give your neighbor hell nothing like a lil Feudin! Lol


----------



## mictho (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm all for ticking a neighbor off, do it everyday actually (diesel with loud exhaust). But think of something else if you just want to make him mad. Eventually the pig will make you mad and seem like more of a chore to yourself than to the neighbor. The smell becomes a normal thing after a while but the feed money and water buckets never quiet go away. If you rethink it I have a few good ideas I could throw your way that would be no work at all to you.....


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Our next door neighbors do not eat pork for religious reasons...they consider them "unclean" animals. My son shows 2 pigs a year...one in September and one in May. Our pig pen is at the end of our driveway (it's actually a very attractive pigpen with a concrete area for eating and sleeping, another fenced area for a mudhole, and a BIG grassy area for working the pig and for the pig to play, root for acorns, whatever...the interior pens are hog panels with gates built out of rebar, and the big pen is split rail...so not hokie dokie in any way...and we are building a washpen soon). Anyway, the pigpen was there before the neighbor bought the dump next door...well, it wasn't a dump till they bought it...he has drug home 6 rickety travel trailers and a motor home that looks like the one in the first episode of the Walking Dead. I guess the pig/pigpen really offend him because he has pushed a foot of dirt up against the fence from his side...he has lined up his travel trailers, junkie boats, and other crap along the fence, AND, some of his stuff WAS sticking THROUGH the fence into the working pen...sharp stuff like hitches to his pull behind mower. I politely asked him to move them. THEN, the other day I was up in my mama/lamb pasture, watching my new babies, and noticed that the neighbor had dumped their cat litter on their side of OUR fence, it is just 4 foot no climb, and their cat litter and cat poop came through the fence into my pen...grrr...I wouldn't say they are mean neighbors, but they are def ignorant/inconsiderate neighbors...


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

califcowgirl said:


> Our next door neighbors do not eat pork for religious reasons...they consider them "unclean" animals. My son shows 2 pigs a year...one in September and one in May. Our pig pen is at the end of our driveway (it's actually a very attractive pigpen with a concrete area for eating and sleeping, another fenced area for a mudhole, and a BIG grassy area for working the pig and for the pig to play, root for acorns, whatever...the interior pens are hog panels with gates built out of rebar, and the big pen is split rail...so not hokie dokie in any way...and we are building a washpen soon). Anyway, the pigpen was there before the neighbor bought the dump next door...well, it wasn't a dump till they bought it...he has drug home 6 rickety travel trailers and a motor home that looks like the one in the first episode of the Walking Dead. I guess the pig/pigpen really offend him because he has pushed a foot of dirt up against the fence from his side...he has lined up his travel trailers, junkie boats, and other crap along the fence, AND, some of his stuff WAS sticking THROUGH the fence into the working pen...sharp stuff like hitches to his pull behind mower. I politely asked him to move them. THEN, the other day I was up in my mama/lamb pasture, watching my new babies, and noticed that the neighbor had dumped their cat litter on their side of OUR fence, it is just 4 foot no climb, and their cat litter and cat poop came through the fence into my pen...grrr...I wouldn't say they are mean neighbors, but they are def ignorant/inconsiderate neighbors...


I would call people like that trailer trash from your description without consideration of others. At the farm the one neighbour could be called a hoarder in anything mechanical - the difference is he is a heavy duty mechanic and that stuff is his retirement hobby, well that and he is a really nice guy.


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Convoy said:


> I would call people like that trailer trash from your description without consideration of others. At the farm the one neighbour could be called a hoarder in anything mechanical - the difference is he is a heavy duty mechanic and that stuff is his retirement hobby, well that and he is a really nice guy.


Yes...that is what they are...and hoarders...and just plain weird. I try hard to like them, but they annoy me to no end...AND they are borrowers...always needing to borrow something or other...AND they have a million cats that come over at night and spray my bbq and sliding glass door and walk on my cars and patio table...poop in my flowers...my hay barn reeks of cat...and I don't own one cat, for all those reasons...:umno:


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

califcowgirl said:


> AND they have a million cats that come over at night and spray my bbq and sliding glass door and walk on my cars and patio table...poop in my flowers...my hay barn reeks of cat...and I don't own one cat, for all those reasons...:umno:



Motion activated sprinklers.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

And cat traps; they slowly disappear.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

njenner said:


> And cat traps; they slowly disappear.


integral suppressed 22 with a scope, and don't loan them squat


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

fenix said:


> :umno:I would only suggest you raise pigs because you are interested in raising your on food or you actual like the animals. Not because you want to punish a bad neighbor.
> 
> The problem with asking us to tell you which breed of pigs is the most discussing is that we really like pigs and don't think of them as disgusting.


I think you know what I mean by disgusting. I like hogs as I said, raised a few and hunted a few. Just picked up some maple tree taps from a long time friend who raised about 100 at a time (no more). Also just finished working for a long time friend who worked with them as a young man (now a doc) so I know what's disgusting about them.

I didn't get the idea on my own, it played out in the local rag a few years ago. Some guy figured out that as long as he didn't raise exactly 2500 or more he remained under the limits of being regulated.

I want 10 or less, just enough for meat since the deer herds round here are being reduced drastically, deliberately by the state. Raised all 7 of us for years on venison. Raising my own will ensure I eat what I feed.

I'll give one detail of the problem, the guy steals land then parks stuff on my land in an attempt to prevent me from accessing it. I've had it surveyed and he removed the stake which really didn't matter since the iron pipe under it remains. To get any legal satisfaction requires me spending money and by the by a few years ago I cut a new access road in, to go around a blockage. That was about 2000 bucks. Wanted to do it anyways. The hogs would be on land I'd like to put a barn on, now partial blocked by some old van from his 8th woman/wife and a trailer. Talked to the law, they said they'd come by to keep the piece if I decided to haul them away, more my dime. How do you think that would go over. 

The hogs would be a more subtle approach don't you think and he might like them. 

Really can't get much worse and my 5 are now grown to the point his threats against them would not go over well. The venison and good living have raised 3, 6-4+ kids trained in self defense since little, 1 gone a navy wife and the youngest not bad herself.

Now, which hogs are disgusting enough to touch your loving heart the most since obviously you'd love the ones that were loved the least.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

mictho said:


> I'm all for ticking a neighbor off, do it everyday actually (diesel with loud exhaust). But think of something else if you just want to make him mad. Eventually the pig will make you mad and seem like more of a chore to yourself than to the neighbor. The smell becomes a normal thing after a while but the feed money and water buckets never quiet go away. If you rethink it I have a few good ideas I could throw your way that would be no work at all to you.....


Ides are good, but if they don't provide some meat they kind of are work without benefit. 

I'm good with the work. The place I live on, just finished paying for I cleared, had all the logs cut up (I ended up physically doing since the old boy with the mill had just had 2 knees replaced), used the wood for floors down stairs (I own the machine that turns rough lumber into trims and flooring), built the house, raised a family in. We also home schooled all 5, down to 2 to home school now. The (10 or less) hogs really aren't that much work since they raise out to butcher weight in about 6 months. 

The pen would be the hard part, don't want them getting out.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

HatfieldMcCoy said:


> As a three times Hatfield descendant & a McCoy descendant as well, I say give your neighbor hell nothing like a lil Feudin! Lol


LOL I'd rather have gotten along these past 30 years. Always someone who just doesn't like you. 

Everytime one of his wives gets a look at me she's gone soon after. 

#8 will get a good look at me when the hogs go in. 

He uses woman, takes their money and then kicks them out. Wife saw #7 a while ago, that was her beef. Claimed he abused children too. No idea why these women end up there.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Then you have to worry about him poisoning the hogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

Remember Newton's Third Law.

Bad neighbors can be a headache. I'm very lucky where I am, all are great! I can't say that of my previous places. They all seemed to have at least one.

rule #1 - If you want to irritate someone, don't tell *anyone*.
rule #2 - follow rule #1



Let us know how it plays out.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Then you have to worry about him poisoning the hogs.


Then he has to worry bout me. 

Did think of that, local law seems to be hands off till they can't avoid it and as long as you aren't the one bothering them, your good.

I have looked into it, laws advice is for me to spend money in courts. Decided to put that off on him if he cares too. If he does he'll loose since the deeds are crystal clear and come with a map detailing the properties and their use. 

I haven't even used all the land I could use. Guy built his barn yard on land I have rights too. So far I've just let it go, that isn't even the land he's squatting on.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Davstep said:


> Remember Newton's Third Law.
> 
> Bad neighbors can be a headache. I'm very lucky where I am, all are great! I can't say that of my previous places. They all seemed to have at least one.
> 
> ...


Got ya, however I don't think in this case even telling someone (the World WW) will get me into trouble. 

I need the meat and the barn, the neighbor would just be a bonus so I'll probably do it otherwise if it was just the neighbor I wouldn't waste what's left of my life on that.

Clearing wooded land is no small job, the thought of hogs doing ir is music to my ears.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

You might want to look up adverse possession/squatter's rights and take action on your neighbor's use of your land, first.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Pig in a poke said:


> You might want to look up adverse possession/squatter's rights and take action on your neighbor's use of your land, first.


In some states the law is not clear on squatters rights etc. 
If a man has a fence on the property line for so many years he may claim that property even if it is over on anothers property. If a person buys new acres best to have it surveyed and make sure the lines are right. If there is no fence in the property line and the other man has a building etc. on your side best to get it straightened out right away. If the property on the other side belongs to the state or fed. government best not to build or put a fence across the line or you will be removing it no matter how long you claim the fence , etc. was there.

I bought some land on the south side of my property. I had it surveyed and put up a fence. The owner on the other side had blazed the trees on my side of the property years ago. He came to me and said i would have to remove the fence because it was on his property. He said he and the previous owner had agreed on that line. Well i told him to prove it. He took it to court. After both sides were given the judge ask the other man for a paper showing that the previous owner had agreed on the property line. The man didn't have a page and said they had just talked about it. The judge ruled in my favor. If there had been a fence and a written agreement the outcome may have been in the other man favor.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Pig in a poke said:


> You might want to look up adverse possession/squatter's rights and take action on your neighbor's use of your land, first.


All involves me spending money. The law really isn't going to do much and whoever calls them will have to pay. 

The advice I've gotten from the local prosecutor is get a lawyer and force it in court. The Sheriff's dept. said haul his stuff out of there and if I'd like they'd come by to keep the peace. All costs me money and or time. I have a 100hp tractor that could move just about anything but why should I waste the time and gas. What he doesn't know is I can go on his land around it, I have a 30' right of way he's ignorant of that I haven't taken advantage of.

The gist of it is, do what I need to do and the law will come by after the dust settles. I don't like it but that's the way it is.


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

njenner said:


> And cat traps; they slowly disappear.


We've taken care of 8 so far. They think it's a big tom cat making them disappear...


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

palm farmer said:


> integral suppressed 22 with a scope, and don't loan them squat


If we had the time, the 22 would work well ...but the kitties come at night when we are sleeping...so the trap is working well . I agree...I wouldn't loan them stuff, but my husband is a softie and says we should stay on good terms with the neighbors...what they don't know won't hurt them...and they think it's a Tom getting their cats...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

beenaround said:


> *All involves me spending money.* The law really isn't going to do much and whoever calls them will have to pay.
> 
> The advice I've gotten from the local prosecutor is get a lawyer and force it in court. The Sheriff's dept. said haul his stuff out of there and if I'd like they'd come by to keep the peace. *All costs me money and or time*. I have a 100hp tractor that could move just about anything *but why should I waste the time and gas*. What he doesn't know is I can go on his land around it, I have a 30' right of way he's ignorant of that I haven't taken advantage of.
> 
> The gist of it is, do what I need to do and the law will come by after the dust settles. I don't like it but that's the way it is.


So, what I'm reading is that you'd rather continue doing, escalating the issue and complaining about what you are doing rather than doing something different in a positive way and effecting change. 

And you've been dealing with this neighbor for _how many years??_
And what's the definition of insanity?

BTW: It sure doesn't take any money to look up adverse possession on the internet with it's legal results and what to do to stop it from happening.

You sound like the jerk you are asking us to call you - and pretty passive aggressive to boot.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

You and your neighbor might be just right for each other. I'm glad neither of you is my neighbor.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've always felt that if one just goes out of one's way to irritate a neighbor, one will probably receive more of the same treatment. 

If this person is encroaching on your land, move his stuff off your land and erect a fence. If there is harm or damage to your fence, you can use legal means to charge them with damage to property but it seems to me that your desire to spend no money may end up costing you quite a bit of money because sooner or later, there is going to be significant damage or things are going to escalate to a point where somebody is obligate to hire a lawyer to sort this all out. 

I do comprehend being frustrated by a less than stellar neighbor and have had a few over the years but they do seem to respond better to honest discussion and real boundaries.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

A surveyor and a good fence makes for better neighbors.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A big old stinky boar for each sow should be about as nasty as it gets, nice big wallow in each paddock :nanner:....James


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Being one that always tries to get along with his neighbors ound: If I wanted Hogs go for it. I wouldn't bother cutting trees. If it was me I would consider Goats and Chickens too, make sure to have Rooster or two.

big rockpile


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Do I get this right, that the OP just wants to raise pigs in hopes the smell will irritate his neighbor?

Here's my advice...sell your place and move to where you dont have a neighbor.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> A surveyor and a good fence makes for better neighbors.



400 yards of thick woods makes even better neighbors.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I agree with others-good fences make good neighbors. 

I'd have the stuff moved and a fence put up first off, before anything else.

I did exactly that with my last property. It was surveyed and the neighbors had an old trailer 6' on my side. Asked them for 2 months to move it. They didn't, so I hired a tow truck for $100 and had it shoved back on their side and put the fence up. Problem solved.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Those of you advocating moving away from a bad neighbor or bending over backwards to get along are forgetting an old Italian saying:

Friends may come and go, but someone you hate is the joy of a lifetime.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

palm farmer said:


> integral suppressed 22 with a scope, and don't loan them squat


Works on pigs too. I like pork. And I would appreciate it if they were fed corn if at all possible.


----------

